# [Schaltplant gesucht] 4x 100+ Watt Endstufe/Verstärker



## Halfbax (24. August 2017)

Gerne nehme ich auch mehr Watt., denn mein jetziger Verstärker hat 8x80Watt und das war ein ticken zu leise. Beim Widerstand bevorzuge ich 8 Ohm.

Mfg
Halfbax


----------

